# Bored...



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

....as usual. 

Well fed BRB on Sunday, even though I knew she was due to shed, but I didn't want her to miss 2 meals in a row. When she struck at her mouse in the feeding tub she "boinked" off the side of the plastic so hard she made the cat jump and fall off the butcher block! She also decided it would be a good idea to eat her XL mouse sideways, and made a right mess of it; and then she refused to go back in her viv. Fun fun fun.

Went into the dining room at about 10.30pm to find a lovely, freshly-shed skin in the viv and her looking terribly pleased with herself on her log. If I'd been a few minutes earlier I might have seen her in the act! But no such luck. I've had this shed, and her last one, out next to each other and she seems to have grown about a foot and is a bit thicker through her middle - not that I'm calling her fat, mind!

Very pleased that her last 2 sheds have been all in once piece, after the one in April where I had to get poor Julia to remove the dead skin for me (I'm a wuss). Finally the humidity etc must be about right - hurrah!

On the non-snake side, went riding on Friday on the beautiful 16.2hh Svetlana who had her "teenage" head on. I want to go left - she wanted to go right. I wanted to stop - she wanted to keep going. I wanted to keep going - she ground to a halt! She's still a baby, bless, and every now and then forgets how many legs she has and nearly ends up on her nose. Add in some pole work and you've got a catastrophe waiting to happen when she trips! Last week I ended up round her ears when she tripped but managed not to fall off - always embarrassing when there's kids in the lesson with you. Most undignified.....


----------

